# Using FOs after 1 year of purchase....



## SunRiseArts (Mar 20, 2018)

I have some FOs that are over a year old.  When they get old, I normally only use them for candles, but I wonder what are people's personal opinion on this.

Yay, or nay?


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 20, 2018)

I have quite a few that are several years old and as long as they still smell as they are supposed to I still use them.   I have a few that I only make a batch or two a year of.   If it smells off then no, don't use them.


----------



## lsg (Mar 20, 2018)

I too, have FOs that are several years old.  I too, use them if they smell about as they did when I first got them.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 20, 2018)

I've used FOs that are 10 years old with no problems. If it smells off/plastic, then toss it.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 20, 2018)

Your nose will let you know if an FO has gone bad. Like others, I have FO's from many years ago that still smell the same as the day I received them, and then I've had some that have gone bad months after I've purchased them. 
If they still smell good, I use them.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 20, 2018)

Ditto what the others have said!


IrishLass


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 21, 2018)

Thank you all!  That is good to know!  After all perfume lasts like forever ...

There is no possible way I can go through the ones I have in 1 year.  I read one time someone having 800 FOs, and she was trying to use them within a year.....   There is no way....


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 21, 2018)

YAY


----------



## lsg (Mar 21, 2018)

I have had perfume that has gone bad.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 21, 2018)

lsg said:


> I have had perfume that has gone bad.


I hafta ask, how old was it?


----------



## DianaMoon (Mar 21, 2018)

Can an essential oil go bad? I think my sandalwood did. And right after I learned to like it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 21, 2018)

Not as far as I know or have experienced. Usually the really good ones, like sandalwood and patchouli get better with age. For example, WSP's Bladderwrack Natural EO Blend smelled awful OOB; when I sniffed it a year later, it was much nicer, and absolutely awesome in CP.

There are different types of Sandalwood, the most popular is East Indian, but there are others, like Australian, and Amyris is often sold as Sandalwood altho it's technically not. I have some of that on the shelf... I sniff it every once in a while, hoping it will mellow out over time. Here's a link:

https://www.oshadhi.co.uk/blog/sandalwood-essential-oils-how-to-choose-between-the-different-types/


----------



## DianaMoon (Mar 21, 2018)

Hm. Maybe there is something wrong w/my nose.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 21, 2018)

Hm. Maybe there is something wrong w/your sandalwood.


----------



## DianaMoon (Mar 21, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hm. Maybe there is something wrong w/your sandalwood.



So, in other words, yes, an EO can go bad.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 21, 2018)

DianaMoon said:


> Can an essential oil go bad? I think my sandalwood did. And right after I learned to like it.


Everything, given time, can go bad. Eventually. 
So I would say yes, it can, especially depending on how the EO was processed/made.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 21, 2018)

DianaMoon said:


> So, in other words, yes, an EO can go bad.


Actually, I meant it may have been adulterated to begin with. This is happening a lot in the industry.


jcandleattic said:


> Everything, given time, can go bad. Eventually.
> So I would say yes, it can, especially depending on how the EO was processed/made.


... and the country of origin.


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 21, 2018)

I was going through a box of oils that somehow made it to NZ (packers had put them into a box) sadly it is all samples as I gave all my big bottles of fragrance away. Anyway this is a 2oz of Trillium Lake from Scent Works and it has to be five years on. Smells amazing, I am going to use it in melts instead of soap though as I think it was a racer fragrance


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 23, 2018)

Interesting.  Isg I had no idea perfume can go bad too.  I only use channel.  It usually lasts until is gone.  I have a travel one, that well, is probably 10 years old, as I only use it on the go.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 24, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Interesting.  Isg I had no idea perfume can go bad too.  I only use channel.  It usually lasts until is gone.  I have a travel one, that well, is probably 10 years old, as I only use it on the go.




I have a bottle of Channel with a small amount left in it that belonged to my mom. It has to be from the ‘70s and it’s still perfectly fine. I take the stopper out every once in awhile and give it a sniff. It makes me remember her when she was dressed up for a fancy evening.


----------



## earlene (Mar 24, 2018)

dibbles said:


> I have a bottle of Channel with a small amount left in it that belonged to my mom. It has to be from the ‘70s and it’s still perfectly fine. I take the stopper out every once in awhile and give it a sniff. It makes me remember her when she was dressed up for a fancy evening.


Me, too, dibbles! My Mom wore Chanel #5 and I kept two bottles to use occasionally. It wasn't my perfume choice, but I love to be reminded of my Mom, and it is the only thing I have left of hers that smells like her. I have been told they will last longer than I will, so I expect them to be perfectly fine for at least another 30 years.


----------

